# Replacing trans cooler line



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Started to leak. Can just this part of line be replaced ?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I've never been able to get pieces. Just the entire line, supposedly. I hve a feeling you can replace that to radiator


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It isn't leaking that bad yet. It took years to replace the headlight.

Don't rush things.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No. Need the whole line(s)

Sometimes a hydro shop can make the male end. But that's a crap shoot


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Whiffyspark;2110359 said:


> I've never been able to get pieces. Just the entire line, supposedly. I hve a feeling you can replace that to radiator


I can have that piece made, so from that fitting to the cooler can be replaced?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

grandview;2110370 said:


> I can have that piece made, so from that fitting to the cooler can be replaced?


It separates right in your picture. So yeah if it comes apart you can. But you need to check rest of connections too make sure you can pull it out of radiator. Rust can be a *****. You need disconnect tool on line. I can't remember if radiator is disconnect or nut


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Hate to tell ya, just replace them all. They are not that expensive. What are ya driving. Ford? year engine ? When I do mine I get new from Ford. Then two coats paint before install. Thumbs Up


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Randall Ave;2110608 said:


> Hate to tell ya, just replace them all. They are not that expensive. What are ya driving. Ford? year engine ? When I do mine I get new from Ford. Then two coats paint before install. Thumbs Up


Same thing we do - except they get a good shot of Fluid Film after the installation because the paint invariably gets scratched during the install.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

lookup the part on www.fordparts.com and then call your most local dealer.. we deal with these all the time, what year is your truck an 08-10 superduty judging by the boss mount?

we replace trans cooler lines, ps lines and sometimes brake lines like their melting... and trans dipstick tubes too. if you can sawzall the line off and cut out the bad spot, temp use rubber fuel hose and good stainless clamps around both ends, but if you cant get enough on the one side in that photo, replace the whole thing. These things kill me, trucks end up in the shop for an entire day for a $100 set of lines.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry,I picked up the lines ,its a 2 piece, with tax,57.00


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Is there a tool that I need to loosen up the fitting?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Looks like it,


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

There's always a special tool theses days. Post a pick on where its going. U have a diesel or gas?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/...n-line-disconnect-tool-set-ast7892/25981558-P


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The other side.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Are those even the right lines, they look to be 1/2 in diameter and the angles look off. The plastic clip is in different spot


Just saying


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Some of the newer Fords have larger diameter lines. That's why I asked gas or diesel. If he has the larger lines, he's gonna have to get some fittings. Just bring it here Grandview. Me and DogPlow will get you fixed right up. You have to supply the coffee.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Did ya get it done? I think the line tool for those have a double step for the insert area.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Not sure how one with a step would get by?

Profile pic


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

He's talking about these. Usually need them on radiator on ford. Ford specific

http://www.amazon.com/Lisle-39960-Transmission-Cooler-Disconnect/dp/B000TQ6P40

I usually use the metal scissor tool in this set. Or the plastic circles on right. Sometimes what snofarmer is showing. Mines rebranded lisle off cornwell truck. All depends

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00N2...disconnect&dpPl=1&dpID=41XMdfXSPeL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

There the one's I think he will need.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Whiffyspark;2114157 said:


> He's talking about these. Usually need them on radiator on ford. Ford specific
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lisle-39960-Transmission-Cooler-Disconnect/dp/B000TQ6P40
> 
> ...


ok, i see what ya are talking aboot...

GV just hack the ends off & use a splice and some hose clamps.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SnoFarmer;2114184 said:


> ok, i see what ya are talking aboot...
> 
> GV just hack the ends off & use a splice and some hose clamps.


Then is headlight would fall off


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Look at it this way Grandview, you can do it right, or you can do it twice!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

working on it,


----------

